# Waders



## WalleyeWarrior524 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey guys, what's everyone's opinion on best pair of cold water chest waders that wont break the bank to much?? I steelhead fish alot and then wade for walleyes in early spring so I'm looking for somethin that will keep me warm..Looking to spend 250.00 max.. thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I bought neoprene 5 mil camo waders with 1200 gram thinsulate boots there for waterfowl hunting but the fish don't mind and there awesome, there Winchester brand but made by proline


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Caddis brand waders are the bomb, I like breathable with the correct thermals underneath. Much more nimble and you don’t float!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

*LaCrosse have always been good. Slightly above your budget but $269 and you'll have them a long time and be warm as hell no matter how cold the water is*


----------



## WalleyeWarrior524 (Apr 26, 2017)

stonen12 said:


> Caddis brand waders are the bomb, I like breathable with the correct thermals underneath. Much more nimble and you don’t float!


I've been hearing alot of good things about breathable waders.. I wanna try a pair, just wanna make sure I'm gonna be warm before i spend the money.. I've always used 5mm neoprene so i really dont know anything about the breathable


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Breathable waders are just as warm as neoprene's and you can wear breathable during warm weather too. You have to learn how to dress under breathable waders. Start with spandex layer, then a wool layer. Especially feet and legs. I would try the bargain bins for a number of stores. I've found some pairs in the past that were 50-70% off.

Rickerd


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Sometimes simms distributors have discontinued waders on clearance. I stopped buying neoprenes cause i always got pin holes in the crotch and the boots would crack. But if you dont know how to dress for cold weather neoprenes are the way to go.


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

I am a waterfowl hunter and also fish rivers starting emd of February if possible and i have a pair of rogers breathable waders they are great. Can also take insulation out during summer months and mobility is 100 times better then neoprene.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I use caddis breathable and for me there great and reasonably priced. Like others guys have said dress in layers. My wading boots are Orvis with studs. They grip great on the shale river bottoms we have here in Ohio.


----------

